# Features You Never Use or Care About



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

Just interested in what other people don't care about.  :/

I DO NOT USE: image smilies, pokemon sprites in posts, post icons, most bbcode actually, WYSIWYG mode, social groups, biography field (50 character limit?), interests field, occupation field, that postbit with stuff on the side of the post, image attachments (although I do use the album thing), quote + quick reply

I DO NOT CARE ABOUT: other people's signatures, that thing that says what rank you have depending on your post count, other people's avatars, post count 90% of the time, most of the social networking stuff, join date, posts per day....



WHAT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE i am interested for no apparent reason ; ;


----------



## nyuu (Aug 29, 2008)

NWT does not use or care about: rank, signatures, join date, image smilies, pokemon sprite tags, biography and interest fields. I also don't think I've ever used the quick reply buttons that are in posts - oh hey the fork thread button is gone, cool.

Guys, the longer the signature is, the less likely it is to be a good one. (oh and I do not care about how I can hatch your eggs and level your dragons by clicking on them, I'm sorry)


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

I miss the fork button.  It was useful for ASB.  That was about its only purpose, though.  I forgot the quote + quick reply thing, though.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 29, 2008)

Uh, lessee, I don't use image smilies, post icons, WYSIWYG mode, that postbit with stuff on the side of the post, the quote thing to quote other people, or, just about anything other than edit that shows up near the bottom right corner of posts.

And I don't really care about post count and whatever (although, I'd like to have a hack where you can hide your post count)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't use/care about quick-reply-in-post, albums (it seems rude to waste Butterfree's space on my pictures when there are actual sites dedicated to that + my own space), social groups, the poetry subforum, the entire games forum, few other forums/subforums, image smilies, Pokémon sprites outside of ASB... maybe more, whatever.

but I want fork back. D:

Oh, and if and when Butterfree manages to create/install a specific signature-ignore hack I am turning off the signature of everyone who has an adoptable so they will be starved of attention and _die._ Not really, especially with the threads dedicated to them and all, but seriously. soooo sick of them make them go away, and anything with a scrollbar, too.


----------



## nyuu (Aug 29, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Oh, and if and when Butterfree manages to create/install a specific signature-ignore hack


waaaant

I also don't care about the forum games ...forum.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

can you even call Forum Games a forum


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

forum games exists for the sole purpose of postcount++;

all of like three threads are decent :'[


----------



## octobr (Aug 29, 2008)

don't use -- a good chunk of our magical features. Like anything to edit a post that isn't italics. Unless we got sparkles, which I would use all the time. I think colors should just be removed and so should emoticons, since no one here uses them ever. 

Thread rating is dumb. So are all the user stats that aren't age and maybe gender. 

I don't care about... the writing forum. Actually, I do care, but I hate everything that goes on in it and firmly believe I should be given total control of it so I may purge it of its demons. Thank you. Also I think the insanity forum should be dead given its worthlessness. That's all I got, folks.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 29, 2008)

Signatures and avatars. I don't have a sig or an avatar, I don't care about _your_ sig or avatar. Apparently having no sig or avatar translate to a lack of personality but pretty much 70% to 95% of stuff in sigs is nearly identical or similar... what was that about personality again?

Custom titles. I don't have one. I don't want one. If there was a "disable custom titles" thing I'd turn it on because I don't care about yours either. The rank thing is stupid. I mean sheesh apparently I'm a Metapod now, where does that put me? Metapod can't do shit, I'd rather be a caterpie

Thread rating. Thread tagging. The gender thing can be useful but apparently everyone wants to be called "it" so that's what I'll do. Everything else on the profile is rubbish.

Pretty much every bbcode tag except for bold, italics, image, or url. Emoticons, either because I'm an emotionless android or because I don't see much use for them.

Post count is stupid. Wasn't it disabled on the older vbulletin? Why is it enabled again? All it shows is how willing someone is to spam forum games to achieve "butterfree" status (believe me, if I cared, I'd be there already). Not that I have anything against people who are so, erm, _dedicated_ to the place, but seriously, it's not like an IQ or GPA or anything. It's no measure of superiority (I trust y'all don't take it as one, but there are people in the internet tubes who do so...).

So yeah pretty much the only feature I do use is that little thing called the post button. I guess I just assume people give a shit about what I say, then.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

Post count is there to _count your posts_. It is a small statistic and should only be seen as such.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 29, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Post count is there to _count your posts_. It is a small statistic and should only be seen as such.


I realize this, but people tend to blow it out of proportion. I personally think it's a pointless statistic; others might not think so.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't care about YOU.

No seriously I hate you all. :[


----------



## nyuu (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't care about the new angry Tailsy feature :[


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 29, 2008)

I second "I hate the writing forum" because of Verne's reason. Plus I hate the forum games forum and I also hate several other forums and I hate sigs with scrollbars and I also hate and never use any features other than ... posting.

I post here and that's it really. I have an avatar because dude superjesus but I don't care about the social networking aspects, either. fuck profile comments and fuck friends. It's pointless :(


----------



## Jolty (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmm

I don't use image-smileys, albums or ASB


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 29, 2008)

Let's see...

Mike doesn't use: picture smilies (I far prefer text ones =D), thread tagging, thread rating, font colours (not that they're allowed), biography/interests/occupation/location fields, groups, at least half the boards, a load of other things I forgot/can't be bothered to post.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh, God, you _don't use every one of the billion features of the forums, half of which you don't even know exist_. THE WORLD IS ENDING AND THE FORUM CLEARLY SUCKS AND I MUST DELETE THOSE FEATURES.

What's the point of this thread again? It sounds suspiciously like a bitch-at-Butterfree-for-anal-things disguised as some sort of a poll.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 29, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Oh, God, you _don't use every one of the billion features of the forums, half of which you don't even know exist_. THE WORLD IS ENDING AND THE FORUM CLEARLY SUCKS AND I MUST DELETE THOSE FEATURES.
> 
> What's the point of this thread again? It sounds suspiciously like a bitch-at-Butterfree-for-anal-things disguised as some sort of a poll.


Seconded, if you hate those features, DONT USE THEM!


----------



## Eevee (Aug 29, 2008)

signatures
horizontal postbit (surskitty how do you read anything with random crap interspersed!)
quick-reply/multi-quote buttons
friends
any of the bio fields
profile messages
there's a wysiwyg mode?
post/sig attachments
calendar
albums
subscriptions to threads
most of moderation
emotes


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Oh, God, you _don't use every one of the billion features of the forums, half of which you don't even know exist_. THE WORLD IS ENDING AND THE FORUM CLEARLY SUCKS AND I MUST DELETE THOSE FEATURES.
> 
> What's the point of this thread again? It sounds suspiciously like a bitch-at-Butterfree-for-anal-things disguised as some sort of a poll.


... what no: a lot of these could probably be useful but _I_ don't use them and wanted to know who else ignored particular ones.  And also to see what other people ignored.

I was actually not trying to be passive-aggressive about it!  no really ; ;  I WAS BORED OKAY ; ;


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 29, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> It sounds suspiciously like a bitch-at-Butterfree-for-anal-things disguised as some sort of a poll.


I'm not bitching at anyone. I'm just answering the question. :-/


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

Eevee said:


> horizontal postbit (surskitty how do you read anything with random crap interspersed!)


Vertical postbit is cluttered and also makes the post not cover most of the screen.  Horizontal postbit just makes me scroll down a bit.  :/


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't use-Quote+Quick reply, tags, search, caleder, subscriptions, Mafia, image smilies.

Don't care-Postcount, Mafia(I won't when it's reopened, atleast, like I cared before the crash anyway...).


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't use/don't care about tags or graphic smilies.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 31, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Vertical postbit is cluttered and also makes the post not cover most of the screen.  Horizontal postbit just makes me scroll down a bit.  :/


Huh.  What's your res?  I lose maybe 10% of my screen space on the left side in exchange for having nothing but empty space to skip past to find the next post.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 31, 2008)

1024x876 or whatever.  I prefer not having to look at anything on the side.


----------



## nyuu (Aug 31, 2008)

surskitty said:


> 1024x876 or whatever.  I prefer not having to look at anything on the side.


768. unless you use some non 4:3 resolution


----------



## surskitty (Aug 31, 2008)

Right digits, wrong order.  Close enough.


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Sep 30, 2008)

Posts per day,  Notepad,  BBCodes, and loads of other stuff


----------



## Renteura (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there a way to disable smilies but not disable all pictures?

Occasionally I have sigs turned off too.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't use horizontal postbit, multi-quote button, attachments of any sort, calendar, albums, subscriptions, emotes, and I don't use the regular reply button. Or signatures.

I use avatars, quick-reply, profile comments (kind of), and that's about it.


----------



## King Clam (Oct 1, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Oh, God, you _don't use every one of the billion features of the forums, half of which you don't even know exist_. THE WORLD IS ENDING AND THE FORUM CLEARLY SUCKS AND I MUST DELETE THOSE FEATURES.
> 
> What's the point of this thread again? It sounds suspiciously like a bitch-at-Butterfree-for-anal-things disguised as some sort of a poll.


The only thing people have been asking you to do in this thread is bring back the fork button. :[ Calm yourself.

(I like the role-reversal, this time you're being completely insane and I'm being all cool and collected.)

Also so far as forum features go I use none of the social stuff, none of the photo stuff, rarely use tags aside from perusing the tag cloud because it interests me, and I have all sigs turned off. Back in the day when a forum was a building I'm pretty sure they didn't scream the same thing at each other over and over every time they finished a thought. At least, I don't think so. Maybe?


----------

